# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Smart Socks, fitness tracker, Sensoria Inc., Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sensoria Inc.

[/URL]"Sensoria Smart Sock Fitness Tracker" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Sensoria Fitness Smart Sock Tracker

Published on Jul 3, 2013




> Imagine a super accurate fitness tracker that tells you how far, how fast you run. Now imagine a smart sock that tells you how WELL you run! Introducing Sensoria Fitness. Smart Socks. Colorful Anklet. Mobile App.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sensoria Fitness Smart Socks Bundle"

by Jill Duffy
June 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sensoria Coaching Evolved
December 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Sensoria Smart Socks, coaching runners

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> Interview with Sensoria at the IDTechEx Wearable USA event. Sensoria’s vision is The Garment is The Computer. Headquartered in Redmond, (WA) Sensoria Inc. is a developer of IoE (Internet of Everyone) wearable solutions that improve people's lives. Sensoria’s proprietary e-textile sensor platform enables Sensoria powered garments to deliver actionable information to health and fitness users in real-time.

----------

